# Positions of tyre (tournaments)



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

Here you have positions tyre group, I think that are interesting.
That you enjoy
Best regards

Images provided by - Eltirador.com - Thank you Julian.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great photos! I love to see that level of participation. Interesting that there seem to be a lot of left-handed shooters.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Interesting...it appears they had a very large turn out for the tournament. A broad spectrum of both people and the slingshots they use. A lot of Spanish tabs in the pictures.

I really liked photo #7. The two men wearing the blue vests, shirts, and caps were using something different. A very wide distance between the bands. They used some kind of extenstion on the top of the fork to move the bands outside of the fork (a bent rod perhaps?). I used the browser zoom at 400% but there isn't enough detail to get a good image.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

bbshooter said:


> Interesting...it appears they had a very large turn out for the tournament. A broad spectrum of both people and the slingshots they use. A lot of Spanish tabs in the pictures.
> 
> I really liked photo #7. The two men wearing the blue vests, shirts, and caps were using something different. A very wide distance between the bands. They used some kind of extenstion on the top of the fork to move the bands outside of the fork (a bent rod perhaps?). I used the browser zoom at 400% but there isn't enough detail to get a good image.


Hello Friend
I hope it will serve


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> Great photos! I love to see that level of participation. Interesting that there seem to be a lot of left-handed shooters.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Hello Charles
Thank you very much, ire collecting and uploading details of tournaments.
A hug


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome pictures! And not one of them wearing safety glasses! (I am all for not making safety glasses required) ...


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Awesome pictures! And not one of them wearing safety glasses! (I am all for not making safety glasses required) ...


Hello friend, not like any put glasses, commented that the goal you not look good, we are fortunate to not have never had an accident.
Thanks mate


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> Interesting...it appears they had a very large turn out for the tournament. A broad spectrum of both people and the slingshots they use. A lot of Spanish tabs in the pictures.
> 
> I really liked photo #7. The two men wearing the blue vests, shirts, and caps were using something different. A very wide distance between the bands. They used some kind of extenstion on the top of the fork to move the bands outside of the fork (a bent rod perhaps?). I used the browser zoom at 400% but there isn't enough detail to get a good image.


Hello Friend
I hope it will serve
[/quote]

alfshooter, thank you for the extra pictures. I have downloaded them to my desktop for further study. In the second picture, with the man holding the two slingshots, I see that there are two different types of targeting setups. On the natural fork the sight line is between the forks, on the other slingshot the finger sticking up is on the bottom side of the fork.

A little study will provide a wealth of information in the pictures you have posted.

Thanks...C U Later...bbshooter


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

bbshooter said:


> Interesting...it appears they had a very large turn out for the tournament. A broad spectrum of both people and the slingshots they use. A lot of Spanish tabs in the pictures.
> 
> I really liked photo #7. The two men wearing the blue vests, shirts, and caps were using something different. A very wide distance between the bands. They used some kind of extenstion on the top of the fork to move the bands outside of the fork (a bent rod perhaps?). I used the browser zoom at 400% but there isn't enough detail to get a good image.


Hello Friend
I hope it will serve
[/quote]

alfshooter, thank you for the extra pictures. I have downloaded them to my desktop for further study. In the second picture, with the man holding the two slingshots, I see that there are two different types of targeting setups. On the natural fork the sight line is between the forks, on the other slingshot the finger sticking up is on the bottom side of the fork.

A little study will provide a wealth of information in the pictures you have posted.

Thanks...C U Later...bbshooter
[/quote]

Hello
I am of the photo, the Slingshot from the left (looking at the photo of front), leather revolves around the piece of metal, the system used is the other, I send you a picture more.
A hug
(use translator, this makes me communication)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Great pictures !

A very good post. Thankyou.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Awesome pictures! And not one of them wearing safety glasses! (I am all for not making safety glasses required) ...


I noticed this in the "Euro Cup" vid I posted the other day but didn't say anything. I'm with you on this.

Are Americans (and to a lesser extent Brits) the only ones who hold the frame "sideways" to aim? In all these pictures there is only one guy holding "gangsta" style and he looks like he might be an American or a Brit.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great pictures from everyone. Would be nice to have events like that with great turn out here in the states.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Enjoyed this post a lot. Thanks Alf.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

M_J said:


> Awesome pictures! And not one of them wearing safety glasses! (I am all for not making safety glasses required) ...


I noticed this in the "Euro Cup" vid I posted the other day but didn't say anything. I'm with you on this.

Are Americans (and to a lesser extent Brits) the only ones who hold the frame "sideways" to aim? In all these pictures there is only one guy holding "gangsta" style and he looks like he might be an American or a Brit.
[/quote]

You are very right, the Gangsta style is not much used by my land, I'm practicing and I'm having good results.
A hug and thanks for the interest.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

Hrawk, Orcrender, Dayhiker I'm glad you like it, for me it is an honour, contribute ire collecting more and the climb soon.
A hug and thanks


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Alfshooter, 
Is it possible to show us a video or pics of one of these is built? Especially the screws or pins that hold the leather to the frame. The grip of these slingshots looks very smooth and comfortable. 
thank you for the pictures, 
LVO


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice Pictures


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Rugersteel said:


> Alfshooter,
> Is it possible to show us a video or pics of one of these is built? Especially the screws or pins that hold the leather to the frame. The grip of these slingshots looks very smooth and comfortable.
> thank you for the pictures,
> LVO


The sorry friend, now I have no photos or videos, I will try to get them and publish, leather takes a piece of pientes stick or a metallic piece, the Slingshot you've seen carry a piece metallic and screw estaviliza piece of leather, design is Manuel Paredes made only 2, one for his son, he will comment if you can share the design and construction.
a hug


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

EHS said:


> Very nice Pictures


Muchas gracias Master.
Un abrazo


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

curious, on the safety glasses question, i realize most if not all energy is moving away from the body, but in the case of the people using their eye as their anchor point? i wonder if when the bands break wouldn't the eye be in harms way? i ask because i am looking for my best point of aim, thanks


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> curious, on the safety glasses question, i realize most if not all energy is moving away from the body, but in the case of the people using their eye as their anchor point? i wonder if when the bands break wouldn't the eye be in harms way? i ask because i am looking for my best point of aim, thanks


Hello Friend
If it can be dangerous, it is important to monitor the condition of the gums and anchors, the style of shooting, I discover with practice, but always safely.
a hug


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> curious, on the safety glasses question, i realize most if not all energy is moving away from the body, but in the case of the people using their eye as their anchor point? i wonder if when the bands break wouldn't the eye be in harms way? i ask because i am looking for my best point of aim, thanks


Hello Friend
If it can be dangerous, it is important to monitor the condition of the gums and anchors, the style of shooting, I discover with practice, but always safely.
a hug
[/quote]

thanks, if nothing i like to be safe

hugs back to you


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very interesting Alf, good photos too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Very interesting Alf, good photos too. Thanks for sharing.


Master Bob, thank you very much.
a hug


----------

